# Scorpians



## laramie (Sep 4, 2011)

I have found like three scorpians in the house, killed them of course. But here is my concern: I do have Wilbur on the kitchen island, high from the floor, but God forbid a scorpian were to get inside of his enclosure..could a scorpian kill him? Would retreating into his shell protect him at all? My brother is spraying the house outside for bugs/scorpians tomorrow, but I am just a bit worried. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Tom (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd be a LOT more worried about the pesticides than I would the scorpions. Scorpions can't climb smooth surfaces. Wilbur should be safe in his tub.


----------



## Kristina (Sep 4, 2011)

Depends on the species of scorpion, but most likely not. IF the scorpion was able to penetrate the skin, it would most likely cause a bee sting type reaction.


----------



## laramie (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Tom and Kristina. My brother is not spraying inside the house, so I will just have to keep Wilbur away from the areas outside that are sprayed.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 4, 2011)

...and they can Rock You Like a Hurricane!


----------



## Neal (Sep 4, 2011)

Laramie, the scorpions we have here CAN kill tortoises. It is possible, but probable is another thing. I would agree with Tom that the pesticide is probably more of a threat than a scorpion...but you have to protect yourself and pesticide is about the only way to go...just be careful with the pesticide around where your tortoise will be. 

Found 8 scorpions myself yesterday, they're apparently having a blast with all this heat.


----------



## Laura (Sep 4, 2011)

move your shoes up off the floor as well.. yikes


----------



## ascott (Sep 4, 2011)

Ditto....scorpions can kill a tortoise. But, your tortoise is inside and in their slippery enclosure.....I never leave shoes laying on their sides in the house.....when we first got this house I let my uncle live here for awhile before we did the move in....in the first couple of months he caught 1 little one in the hallway of the house....but none since then, thankfully..... I see from time to time the Sun Spiders, big and creepy..if they are inside or on the front/back porch, they are gonners.....sorry.


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 5, 2011)

do you have a black light? You can turn off all the lights at night and scan around the house and outdoors with the black light : these little buggers GLOW in the DARK.... so you can have a scorpion hunt and roust the critters out. I don't worry about things that can hurt me or my animals re: the goner thing. They can hurt me, they are gone before it can happen!

Thankfully I don't have an issue with scorpions here... Black widows on the other hand......


----------



## ascott (Sep 5, 2011)

Black widows here as well.....those are the one thing that just down right make me crazy..... my son and I do night hunts for the widows.... spray adhesive in one hand and the smashing stick in the other...flashlight between the knees....my son behind me "get it mom!, haha"  yep, they are not liked here either....


----------

